# Turkey and Coca Cola Brine



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 30, 2005)

Coca-Cola brined Pilgrim's turkey with Dunkin Donuts old-fashioned cake doughnut sweet and savory stuffing 

Coca-Cola brine
1 1/4 cups salt 
1 quart Coca-Cola 
2 bay leaves 
1 medium onion, peeled and halved 
2 cloves 
1 10- to 12-pound Pilgrim's Pride Whole Butter Basted Turkey

1. Place salt and Coca-Cola in a large deep pot and whisk until salt crystals dissolve. Whisk in 4 quarts cold water. Pin bay leaves to onion halves with cloves and add them to brine. Let mixture cool to room temperature. 
2. Add Pilgrim's Pride turkey, placing a large heavy pot or sealed zip-top bag filled with cold water on top to keep bird submerged in Coca-Cola. Place pot in refrigerator and marinate overnight. 

For the rest of the recipe go here   http://swiftreport.blogs.com/news/2005/01/on_the_inaugura.html


----------

